# Which disbudding iron should I buy?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking at buying a disbudding iron before I have more kids arrive next month. I think the X30 is all I will need but I'm not sure which one I should buy.

The 3/8" or the .55 ? Right now I only have Nigerian Dwarfs but I'm thinking about adding on ONE Nubian to breed for Mini Nubians next year.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... tent=17067


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I have the X30 with the .55 tip, and I use it on Nigerians. So far it's working well for me.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, great. That's the one I have in my shopping cart... Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the X50 with the 1/2 inch tip. I use it for ND's. A smaller tip I feel is too small. The X30 would be fine also but if you plan to do Nigerian Dwars with it I still recommend the 1/2 inch tip.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the X30.. works great!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Agreed! I have the X30 w/the 1/2" tip. It's working great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I to have the X30


----------

